# Smoking a whole front hind? Beef help



## cia247 (May 15, 2017)

Any advice on cooking a full shoulder Hind beef I have to cater for 400  for three days so 1200 :grilling_smilie:people and I figure large chunk low and slow would be the best way to go it's a three day event but I also have two pigs  to smoke as well.
that i have experiance with so 

doing small wouldn't work with the smoker we've got which is a swamp smoker don't have a lot of space figure the large cuts cooking a long time low. would be better  suggestions on prep never done anything bigger then a brisket in beef so a little stressed on getting the meat to pull and tasty  and how much wood should i get the shoulders are about40 kg each bone in


----------

